# News on the Jackson soloist 7 color options



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 4, 2010)

The colors that will be available are...
Black, Gunmetal Grey, Natural, and Green Swirl


GREEEEN SWIRRLL NUMM! NUMM!

Words from the big man a few minutes ago.


----------



## 777 (Jan 4, 2010)

do they have passives and a FR?


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2010)

777 said:


> do they have passives and a FR?



This. Also, when do we see pics!?!


----------



## ryzorzen (Jan 4, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> This. Also, when do we see pics!?!



+1


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's already established that they will have EMG's, although I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds VERY interesting.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 4, 2010)

I fail to understand why EMG rules supreme in the 7-string pickup world being apparently so hated by the 7-string players. More and more guitars come with EMGs, and with the SD Blackouts coming in standard sizes, it's just stupid


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I fail to understand why EMG rules supreme in the 7-string pickup world being apparently so hated by the 7-string players. More and more guitars come with EMGs, and with the SD Blackouts coming in standard sizes, it's just stupid



That's the thing, they aren't that hated. Nor do they deserve such hate. It just seems that the people who do hate them are louder than those who like them.

Just look at all the popular guitars that people love around here that use EMGs, the Agile Interceptors, Schecter C7s and Loomis, Jackson COW, ESP and LTD Stef models, etc.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the thing, they aren't that hated. Nor do they deserve such hate. It just seems that the people who do hate them are louder than those who like them.
> 
> Just look at all the popular guitars that people love around here that use EMGs, the Agile Interceptors, Schecter C7s and Loomis, Jackson COW, ESP and LTD Stef models, etc.



+1

Not to mention all the popular guitarISTS that use them. Pretty much every single big-name band has at least one guitarist toting EMG's.

It's actually only very recently that I've got to try a pair out for real for myself. Been playing for just over 10 years now, and in that time I've only ever had my hands on an EMG equipped guitar for a matter of minutes, just trying it out. But at the moment I'm borrowing a guitar to record with (cos I don't have a 6 string at the mo and needed one for this song) and it's loaded with an EMG 81/85 combo, and I gotta say.... why the hate? They're fucking awesome! Sustain like a motherfucker, growl like crazy, aggressive, clear, cutting, what more do you want from a pickup?

Alright, so when I plugged my Painkiller equipped 7620 back in at the end of the day I nearly shit myself at how awesome it was, but I was still very VERY impressed with the EMG's and would definitely not shy away from buying an EMG-equipped guitar in the future. EMG hate = overblown.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It just seems that the people who do hate them are louder than those who like them.



Period.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> I fail to understand why EMG rules supreme in the 7-string pickup world being apparently so hated by the 7-string players. More and more guitars come with EMGs, and with the SD Blackouts coming in standard sizes, it's just stupid



It's really not the pickups that we hate, it's the route, and the fact that it limits your choices if you don't want to use them. I had a Hornet 7 Pro for a while and the EMGs were pretty good for what they did. It's just that they are a bit of a one trick pony, and if I want another pickup, the only option is blackouts, which are pretty similar. So when I want to change them, forget direct mounting, and the pickup rings are a big hassle and it would be easy to mess up the top of your guitar.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 4, 2010)

haffner1 said:


> It's really not the pickups that we hate, it's the route, and the fact that it limits your choices if you don't want to use them. I had a Hornet 7 Pro for a while and the EMGs were pretty good for what they did. It's just that they are a bit of a one trick pony, and if I want another pickup, the only option is blackouts, which are pretty similar. So when I want to change them, forget direct mounting, and the pickup rings are a big hassle and it would be easy to mess up the top of your guitar.


 
This^ exactly. make them the same size as passives and I don't think people would complain anywhere near as much.


----------



## IDLE (Jan 4, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> +1
> 
> Not to mention all the popular guitarISTS that use them. Pretty much every single big-name band has at least one guitarist toting EMG's.
> 
> ...



The weird thing is that I love my 6 string EMG 81/85 combo, but have hated every 7 string EMG I've tried. Dunno why really, they just don't seem the same. Either way they should really make a standard sized housing for them.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

haffner1 said:


> It's really not the pickups that we hate, it's the route, and the fact that it limits your choices if you don't want to use them.





kmanick said:


> This^ exactly. make them the same size as passives and I don't think people would complain anywhere near as much.



Another big +1 here, and I think it's been gone over a lot on the board, so at this point we're basically  

I do dislike the tone of EMG's, but pickups are meant to be swapped, and I would rather a guitar come with the shittiest passives ever and be able to replace them, rather than alright pickups (if you like that flavour) and be pigeon holed into basically 2 pickups (without going the custom route).


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry for the hijack-
From a business and marketing perspective it is understandable that EMG will not change the size of the route in the forseeable future. As is shown by some earlier statments, there is a perception in the market that EMGs are "the way to go" for metal. When the route discourages most players from switching them out, it only helps them hold on to that position because they maintain visibility on most of the guitars that come stock with them because of the strongly identifiable physical feature. The only way it will change is if people stop buying EMG equiped 7 strings, which I doubt will happen.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jan 4, 2010)

natural or green swirl are going to be pure win sauce omg im


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

Your avatar nearly made me spit my iced tea all over my desk


----------



## Bleak (Jan 4, 2010)

Green swirl, eh?

If I were to get one, I'd probably do the green swirl thing. I've been digging more "outside the box" colors as of late.

Looking forward to seeing the NAMM reports!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm assuming that green swirl means the eerie dess swirl, which is fucking awesome. I like that kind of swirl way more than the Ibby kind.


----------



## Necris (Jan 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm assuming that green swirl means the eerie dess swirl, which is fucking awesome. I like that kind of swirl way more than the Ibby kind.


 Im going to assume he actually means "Green swirl", id be all over it if it were the eerie dess swirl, ive seen other jacksons with just green swirl and its not my thing personally.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2010)

Necris said:


> Im going to assume he actually means "Green swirl", id be all over it if it were the eerie dess swirl, ive seen other jacksons with just green swirl and its not my thing personally.



It's that finish.... I think somebody actually posted a pic of the prototype with that finish.



haffner1 said:


> The only way it will change is if people stop buying EMG equiped 7 strings, which I doubt will happen.



I already have. I would have already ordered a BC Rich Rizzo sig if not for the EMGs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought the fucked up swirl was called Eerie Dess. Is the "Eerie Dess" referring to a colour combination?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I thought the fucked up swirl was called Eerie Dess. Is the "Eerie Dess" referring to a colour combination?



Nope the "Eerie Des" is that pattern but is IIRC green, blue, and purple from the center out.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, just making sure 

I still think it looks better than 90% of the swirls you see on Ibbies. The only swirls of that style I like are the ones done by separate companies. A lot better done and better colour choices.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 4, 2010)

Jackson 7 string Eerie Dess (now this is how they should do them)
Put an OFR on there and I am all over this


----------



## DC23 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kinda disappointed in the colour options. Was expecting a little bit more....but at least we didn't just get 'black'!!!!


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just want a damn string thru model I'm sick of floyd roses on every new guitar.

Edit: Also I'd appreciate something besides black binding from their new imports... unless it's a maple board.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a good thing, if it was available in crimson swirl I'd have to sell a liver to buy one!


----------



## bibz (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm gonna find it hard not to get one of these now. Green swirl sucks! I still have a semi over Crimson swirl and the blue swirl mkII (on the black background) was awesome too. But Gun metal gray or natural for me! Natural especially if it has no binding.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the SL2H. It's one of the best guitars I've ever played, and I've always longed for a 7 string soloist. I might just have to grab one of these. When did the news about these break? I missed that entirely!


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 5, 2010)

oremus91 said:


> I just want a damn string thru model I'm sick of floyd roses on every new guitar.
> 
> Edit: Also I'd appreciate something besides black binding from their new imports... unless it's a maple board.



A Jackson Soloist without a Floyd Rose isn't much of a soloist in my book.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2010)

Unless it's something like an SLSMG, then it just fits. But yeah, something like a SL2H wouldn't really be a soloist without a Floyd.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 5, 2010)

Awww man I was hoping for Copperhead like they now offer standard on pretty much their whole USA range.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 5, 2010)

I was kind of hoping there would be some more solid colour options with these. I'm still probably going to pick one up though. I'm not too annoyed with the EMG thing. I like them in my other guitars but it would be nice if they started offering a normal route version.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 5, 2010)

SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Black, w/ Case $1,199.99 
SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Gun Metal Grey, w/ Case $1,199.99 
SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Green Swirl, w/ Case $1,374.99 
SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Transparent Black, w/ Case $1,374.99


----------



## loktide (Jan 5, 2010)

i guess i'm the only guy here who'd prefer a TOM instead of a floyd rose 

i'm VERY looking forward these nonetheless


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to see more options than just plain black.
I'm really looking forward to seeing one of these in person eventually.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 5, 2010)

If they are actually going to be coming with a case for $1200 +options, that would be fantastic. only $100 more than the loomis "If you put the cost of a case into consideration", but 10 times more badass. I bet these things are gona be screamers, unlike %95 of the 7s on the market.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> A Jackson Soloist without a Floyd Rose isn't much of a soloist in my book.



They make SL2HT's and SL1T's as well it's not that rare, it's just that most people enjoy the floyd so it's a bigger seller. I personally enjoy the fixed bridge more but I can always block a trem so it's no biggie I suppose for a huge brand loyalist like myself 

Also a 7 string soloist isn't even a soloist in a traditional sense!


----------



## strat2tele1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here you go..... Jackson Introduces Fresh Blood ... pic of 7-string is towards the bottom of article.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that 7 looks awesome. The 6 don't look bad either.



D-EJ915 said:


> SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Black, w/ Case $1,199.99
> SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Gun Metal Grey, w/ Case $1,199.99
> SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Green Swirl, w/ Case $1,374.99
> SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop 7 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Transparent Black, w/ Case $1,374.99



Are those Retail prices or street prices?


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn rosewood


----------



## kmanick (Jan 6, 2010)

A bound ebony board would've really been a nice touch (even bound rosewood)
but I guess the SL3's have never had neck binding.
can't wait to actually play one of these


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I noticed that on the 7s they butted the pickup right up to the base of the fingerboards like the agiles. I guess this would make them more difficult to swap for passives. You would have to cut the pickup ring, and I'm not sure how clean that would end up looking.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 7, 2010)

My only complaints are the damn inlays and the non-reversed headstock. I want it


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Are those Retail prices or street prices?



street


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 7, 2010)

I take it there aren't going to be flat top soloist 7's?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> I take it there aren't going to be flat top soloist 7's?



certainly doesn't seem that way


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Man im hopefull for this one. Cant wait to get my hands on one and try it out. Again its a shame about the inlays but its not a big deal. Hopefully jackson sells these well and starts carrying a decent 7 string line.


----------



## sly (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is an official pic : 





http://www.mattsmusic.com/PRP-jackson-slat37-1.jpg

I like it, a bit disappointed by the headstock and the inlays, but... it's a JACKSON!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh..Those specs and picture make me sad. So much potential...
Minus the huge headstock, Undersized Inlays, Rosewood, and EMG's ...wait a minute..There is not much left..


----------



## avenger (Jan 7, 2010)

This said, the headstocks on these jackson sevens are retardedly large. I actually got rid of the COW I got because the headstock made me so sad.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2010)

While I'm somewhat excited, I have to admit being underwhelmed compared to the 7s being introduced by some of the competition. Still, I'll probably buy one...


----------



## davidian29 (Jan 7, 2010)

well, I'll admit I wish the specs were a bit better... but this is Jacksons start at full production model 7's(aside from the COW) so with time we'll see improvements. 

ex. Proportianate inlays and headstock logo and ebony fretboard


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd love to try one - I just wonder how much they're going to try and batter us out of in terms of cash in the UK/EU...


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 7, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> While I'm somewhat excited, I have to admit being underwhelmed compared to the 7s being introduced by some of the competition. Still, I'll probably buy one...





Yeah... Much as I LOVE Jackson's 6-string offerings, and while I know the SLAT-7 will play damn well, BC Rich will still be getting my money this year. Possibly followed by Ibanez with that sexy sexy RGA8.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 7, 2010)

Big ups to Jackson for finally releasing this guitar. Now if only the headstock was 35% smaller 

Great year for 7


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 7, 2010)

I like it ! 

Good to see a new Jackson 7


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> Yeah... Much as I LOVE Jackson's 6-string offerings, and while I know the SLAT-7 will play damn well, BC Rich will still be getting my money this year. Possibly followed by Ibanez with that sexy sexy RGA8.



Yeah, they put out a guitar with an OFR and an ebony board, for $200 less. They're both imports so that argument is out the window...

EDIT: Actually, looking at the pic, it looks like it might be an actual OFR.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 7, 2010)

It could be fixed with a SLS headstock *cough*


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I'd rather snag the Stealth anyways, if I were to buy a production 7 this year that is.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 7, 2010)

B. C. Rich 7 Stealth >>>>>>>>>>>> Jackson SLAT 7

period.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 7, 2010)

That picture kind of ruins it for me. I think it looks really bad compared to what I'd pictured. I was expecting them to mess up the inlays and headstock but I've seen other Jackson 7's that weren't as bad. It could be the combo of that finish and the rosewood board too, a very bad colour combo in my opinion.
I'm not so sure I'll pick one of these up now unless they look much better in the other colours. Also I'm fairly the Jackson stars aren't too much more money and with them I could get closer to what I'd really want in a Jackson 7.


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok... that headstock is horrible... why not sticking with the old one? Or even the SLSMG headstock would have been nice... I don't know... let's hope in the future. One guitar out of my wish list.


----------



## OwenD (Jan 7, 2010)

Headstock is a big let down..
Rosewood board looks cheap and ugly, how much more would some ebony have cost them??
What's up with the 6 string inlays? Too small for a 7..
Should be an option of fixed/tuneomatic bridge, not everyone likes a Floyd.
I don't see why they couldn't have done it properly, ebony board, slimmer headstock, bigger/nicer logo. Ala regular 6 string Soloists with neck binding etc.
A better choice of colors would be good too, maybe a white and also red.

Jackson have already done the cheap 7's with the DR7..


----------



## Edroz (Jan 7, 2010)

new Soloist 7 = 



now THIS is a Jackson Soloist.







do it right, or don't do it at all.


----------



## loktide (Jan 7, 2010)

Edroz said:


> new Soloist 7 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 7, 2010)

CentaurPorn said:


> It could be fixed with a SLS headstock *cough*


 
 This.

I prefer the SLS headstock on Jackson sixes and my feelings on this increase exponentially for their sevens. Sorry, but that inline headstock just looks ridiculous to a point where its a real deal-breaker for me. Aside from that, I like what I see though.


----------



## OwenD (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate the SLS headstock on any guitar, looks odd.. I much prefer the headstock on regular 6 string Soloists and the 7 custom above.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edroz said:


> new Soloist 7 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## C-PIG (Jan 7, 2010)

Edroz said:


> new Soloist 7 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree , new jackson 7 = FAIL


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to say Jackson did a GREAT job with the entry level 6 strings...
7... I still like it (Hey Jackson worshiper here  ) Still Why no ebony... why !



OwenD said:


> I hate the SLS headstock on any guitar, looks odd.. I much prefer the headstock on regular 6 string Soloists and the 7 custom above.



I'm not a fan of the SLS on Superstrats.. and other Jackson shapes, would look cool on a Dominion or a JJ ... 
I think it just does not have the aggressive look of the inline...

although Mike's Soloist 7 looks cool with an SLS.. imo it would rule with a headstock like the Custom soloist above


----------



## AngryGoldfish (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a shame they don't offer an extended scale or passives to compliment the 'nice' (but slightly weird) choice of colours.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edroz said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kmanick/Jackson-7-soloist.jpg
> 
> do it right, or don't do it at all.


the import is MUCH better looking than that dude  I am biased because I hate that finish though


----------



## Edroz (Jan 7, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> the import is MUCH better looking than that dude  I am biased because I hate that finish though




i was referring more to the overall specs than the finish (even though i love eerie dess swirl).

rosewood is just totally wrong for a soloist, and they fucked the headstock up big time. and neck and headstock binding is mandatory for a soloist as far as i'm concerned.

the old SL-1 or SL-2 is what a soloist is all about for me. this new soloist 7 doesn't even come close .


----------



## bibz (Jan 7, 2010)

The problem faced with any non-jackson is they dont have a jackson neck. Also most guitars these days have very small headstocks, and that makes you a girly man! (well, it didn't before this came out but now it has...)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 8, 2010)

Edroz said:


> i was referring more to the overall specs than the finish (even though i love eerie dess swirl).
> 
> rosewood is just totally wrong for a soloist, and they fucked the headstock up big time. and neck and headstock binding is mandatory for a soloist as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> the old SL-1 or SL-2 is what a soloist is all about for me. this new soloist 7 doesn't even come close .



What about the SL3 and some of the older "lower end" import models without ebony or binding? Still soloists?

I do hate that headstock, for some reason it looks bigger than the one on my COW (though those look huge in pictures too).


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember hearing that they added binding to the equation of this guitar. I cant wait to see namm pictures.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2010)

sly said:


> Here is an official pic :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's absolutely dreadful, I could not be more disappointed by this as I had high hopes. Rosewood, cheap looking finish, EMGs, with an overall odd look to it. I thought it was supposed to be a USA model too. Super thumbs down here, I like the COW models a lot better. 

My bandmate's Silverburst, Black, and Red Blue Pearl COW7s are all awesome.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2010)

Archtop, bright rosewood, EMGs, small inlays and big headstock?


----------



## jkspawn (Feb 19, 2010)

Edroz said:


> new Soloist 7 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats gotta be the sickest 7 string EVAH!!!!!!!


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 20, 2010)

Edroz said:


> this is a Jackson Soloist.



killer guitar, headstock still a bit too long though imo, looks like a can opener or pelican or something


----------

